# Wow!



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

My step dad showed me his dad's old acoustic awhile back, decent condition, could be better but could be much worse.

Yamaha FG-180 (according to the big ass label in the soundhole, lol... also, what does "Nippon Gakki" mean?)... so today I got enough courage to play it, I was insanely nervous while playing it 'cause it looks old as hell, but I was blown away by the sound.

First acoustic experience that amazed me, just thought I'd share... I snapped a couple quick pics.



















Definetly needs to be cleaned and shit, but freakin' rocks compared to anything else I've played. 

You can kind of tell we're going to be working on that room... used to have racks with movies on it... still deciding what to turn it into. 

Off to play it a bit more!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

"his dad's old acoustic"
There's an old Viking saying

"Only good swords become old swords."


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Acoustic guitars sound better as they age.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow is right. That's a red label Yamaha that is maybe 40 or 50 years old and quite collectable. "Nippon Gakki" I think means "Japanese musical instrument". Be careful not to clean it too much before getting it appraised.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Damn, that is old!  Thanks for the info, he was curious about it too. 

When he goes to clean it, should he stick to moist breath and a cloth for the most part (ala Dan Erlewine)?

He says everything is original except 1 pin in the bridge (now that I look, you can see it for the 3rd string... he says it may have fell out in the case so he just stuck a spare in there, gonna look tomorrow). 

Makes me want to go buy an acoustic of my own (besides my POS $100 "Mirage" one, lol).


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I think those are mostly early 70s-ish.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

from what I`ve read and dug up... Yamaha was having problems with split tops on their Dynamic export models...so they experimented and designed the S series Dynamics, which then led to the light green label FGs # 150 and 180 in 1966. The red lables came after those two...with several more models, and are all laminate. Nobody knows why the early plywood red label Yamahas sound like they do...but I gotta say...to all youse who think so, get your hands on some Dynamics...all solid wood and outstanding. The Dynamics were designed to be used with either nylon or steel strings. Once the green labels came out the S series Dynamics disappeared as did the Dynamics after the red labels. 

see some Dynamics here...
http://www.geocities.jp/mmasmcb/catalog.html

and listen to some here...
http://www.geocities.jp/mmasmcb/kyoku/original.html


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

OH yeah...and Nippon = Japan. 
Gakki = Instrument.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "his dad's old acoustic"
> There's an old Viking saying
> 
> "Only good swords become old swords."


That's a pretty cool saying.


----------

